

Fabulis vs Citibank in social media - marcin
http://blog.ubervu.com/post/422092139/fabulis-vs-citibank-the-numbers-behind-the-story
A nice summary by UberVU measuring the impact of the story across social media outlets.
======
marcin
Analysis of mentions across social media platforms enriched with sentiment
graphs etc. All wrapped up in nice UberVU graphs.

